# Resignation Letter



## Deisce (29 Mar 2014)

Background

I am just about to resign from an american multinational I have worked for the last 11 years. I signed a contract back then which required a 3 months notice period. I have changed jobs a few times since then within the organisation and the company has been taken over in the period. But when I asked HR for a copy of my contract to review that was the one they gave me. I can recall signing something when new company took over but it wasn't a contract. So I'll assume that holds. 

In addition I know of many people who have left and noone has been held to any more than the month they requested. So for the purposes of the question I am going to assume they will be accomadating.

I would like to give notice on Monday 31 Apr 14 and finish work on 01 May 14 in order to have a break before I start on 12 May 14 in new job. I will have 7 days vacation accrued by end April.

*Question*

Should I try and phrase the notice part of the letter:

....that I would like to give notice for 01 May 14 on letter and then afterwards try and negoiate to get paid for holidays accrued rather than take them.

OR

.....that I am giving notice for 08 May 14 but would like to use holidays accrued if possible to finish work on 01 May 14.

OR

Is it simply easier to just state 1 month and negoiate particulars afterwards especially since I am falling on their mercy with the notice period. I know for example that I am a people manager who still has people's resignation letters in my drawer, HR have never asked for them.


----------



## ontour (29 Mar 2014)

Deisce, 

Check you months above, I am guessing that you intend to submit your resignation on 31 March rather than 31 April especially as there are only 30 days in April 

My suggestion would be to arrange a meeting with your manager for Monday where you can tell them that you are resigning and would like to finish on May 1st.  Discuss what they need you to do to transition your work and then request that you take annual leave at the end before you start your new job.

If your current employer pays your healthcare or any other benefits that you want continuity, the date might be important.

I would be inclined to write the letter after informing your manager.  Most managers are not motivated by holding you to the contract, they want to maintain 'business as usual',  allaying their fears that you leaving in a few weeks might leave them in a mess will usually result in them being flexible to your needs.


----------



## ang1170 (29 Mar 2014)

I'd second that - speak with you manager first. You'll need a letter at some stage, to form a record, but the exact dates can agreed beforehand.

 Most employers would be accommodating in terms of leaving dates and accrued leave etc., but this is far better discussed in the context of a meeting.


----------



## Deisce (8 Apr 2014)

All went well. Finishing when I want. Thanks for good advice.


----------

